

Google’s trust problem - chmars
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/03/21/googles-trust-problem/

======
bsimpson
The Google Reader and Pycon stories are coming in about as ad nauseum as the
Aaron Swartz ones did after he died, but this article makes a very important
point for both users and vendors of free services:

Google's been picked on a lot over Reader, but it's a microcosm of the entire
web services industry. We've developed a culture over the last two decades of
launching compelling new services without a clear revenue model in a land-grab
for users. Many software frameworks utilize lazy loading, whereby they defer
the execution of expensive operations until the last possible minute. Our
business culture lazy-loads revenue models. We set up a product, hope for
enough users, then hope to monetize those users effectively. Without a
compelling product or an audience to consume it, a business model is useless,
so we've optimized that out to focus on the bare minimum.

There's an implicit assumption in all of this that the perceived value of a
free service outweighs the potential costs of the service eventually failing
in the user's eyes, that they'll keep coming back for something free and cool
every time we ship it. As an industry, we haven't addressed the risk of crying
wolf. At what point do enough consumers say "I'm going to wait until this has
traction" before they're willing to invest their time and their hearts into
the services we build? If the wait-and-see crowd grows large enough, it could
seriously impact our ability to launch minimum-viable-products on the hope
they'll monetize later.

